# Error-The procedure entry point...could not be located in the dynamic link library...



## dosh

Every time I load a data CD on the PC I get the error-"The procedure entry point" (different procedure e.g. "ndPaint") "could not be located in the dynamic link library " (different .dll filename e.g. "USER32.dll"). Virus scan comes back clear..Spybot clear...anybody help.


----------



## quizme1220

*Error-The procedure entry point...could not be located in the dll*



dosh said:


> Every time I load a data CD on the PC I get the error-"The procedure entry point" (different procedure e.g. "ndPaint") "could not be located in the dynamic link library " (different .dll filename e.g. "USER32.dll"). Virus scan comes back clear..Spybot clear...anybody help.


Take a read on this http://www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=21261 and you can go here www.dll-files.com to dowload any missing .dll files. Hope this helps.


----------



## dosh

*quizme1220 Different error message?*

quizme the error message you put up was for "STOP: 0xc000026C [Unable to load device driver] XXXXXXXX" not "The procedure entry point..could not be located in the dynamic link library .." What you say may work though by replacing the USER32.dll file... but as it is a server computer I have to make sure that it is and of course shutting down the computer for while can become a hassle. Was the web address the one you meant?


----------



## quizme1220

*Error-The procedure entry point...could not be located in the dll*

Sorry about that DOSH getting old hearing, sight and a couple of other things are going :laugh: . This is where you should go http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;142606 ray:


----------



## dosh

*quizme1220 Microsoft doesn't mention Windows XP*

quizme1220 the next website (Microsofts) doesn't mention Windows XP...it refers to Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000. Right error...though it doesn't give a resolution to the problem just talk to the vendor. Does it apply to Windows XP?


----------



## quizme1220

*Error-The procedure entry point...could not be located in the dll*



dosh said:


> quizme1220 the next website (Microsofts) doesn't mention Windows XP...it refers to Windows NT 4.0 and Windows 2000. Right error...though it doesn't give a resolution to the problem just talk to the vendor. Does it apply to Windows XP?


Windows 2000 and Windows XP are based upon the newer "Windows NT" architecture, which replaces the DOS base with the NT kernel, providing a far more stable and secure environment. The down side is that the support for Windows NT is not nearly as strong as it is for Windows 9x/Me, especially with regards to specialty hardware (such as video capture devices, game controllers, etc.) and games. 

Windows XP, released at the end of 2001, is intended to be a single, unifying product, replacing all Windows lines. XP is based on the Windows NT kernel (it's actually only a slight revision of Windows 2000, and is known internally as Windows NT 5.1) and should eliminate the problems of all its predecessors, including the scant industry support of the NT line and the poor performance and reliability of the 9x/Me line.

Hope this answers your question :smile: .


----------

